# Dental care for an IBS patient



## helldell (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello, I am suffering from Irritable Bowel Syndrome. I have had this condition since my childhood, but I have failed to recognize it at the earliest. After getting a job, I had a change in my daily routine and had to stay away from my home. Then I came to realize that I have got IBS. I have managed to cope up with the condition by taking proper medications. Currently, I am using anticholinergic and antispasmodic medications such as hyoscyamine (Levsin) and dicyclomine (Bentyl). Doctor has advised me to follow a strict diet pattern along with the medicine. 
Recently, I had invisalign braces from Appleton Dental in Whitby and the dentist advised me not to eat anything that damages my teeth. I am really confused. I fear that the two diet patterns that I should follow contradict with each other. Can anyone please tell me the diet for a person having IBS, and with an invisalign brace?


----------

